# Gross to Net pay question



## WicklowMentor (18 Oct 2004)

Hi

I have been working in the UK for the last 2 years and am now returning to Ireland to work - I expect to be made a job offer over the next week, but need to work out in advance what my approximate nett salary will be, after tax. 

I am married, and my wife works 2 days a week, so we will be assessed separately.  We own a home in Ireland (our only mortgaged property - in fact, our only property).

Based upon these circumstances, approximately, what would the Net pay be on gross salaries of €55,000 / €60,000 / €65,000 and €70,000.  There will not be a company car with this job, nor any other perks that would mean paying BIK.

I haven't yet sent in my Form 12 as I am still awaiting the job offer.  I really need to know the answers to  the above question (approximately), as soon as possible.

Many thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## rainyday (18 Oct 2004)

See [broken link removed]


----------



## payback (19 Oct 2004)

*Answers*

Here are my calculations.
Standard Rate Cut off Point = 28000
Tax Credits (inc PAYE tax credit) = 2560
PRSI class = A

For €55000
Gross Pay: €85117.64
Total Tax: €27029.41
Employee's PRSI: €3088.15

For €60000
Gross Pay: €94085.80
Total Tax: €30796.04
Employee's PRSI: €3289.47

For €65000
Gross Pay: €103000.60
Total Tax: €34540.25
Employee's PRSI: €3460.12

For €70000
Gross Pay: €112012.80
Total Tax:  €38325.80
Employee's PRSI: €3688.34

(Calculated using Payback Payroll)


----------



## extopia (19 Oct 2004)

*Re: Answers*

Hmm, you grossed up. He wanted the net figures for gross salaries of the mentioned amounts.

Nice work though!


----------



## WicklowMentor (19 Oct 2004)

*Re: Answers*

Yes, I was looking for the gross figures to be calculated to net - not the other way around.


----------

